# How many miles on your Prius and what major problems have you had?



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Year, Milage, and major Problems.
I have a 2011 Prius 4 with 62,400 miles.
No problems yet, just a dent on the rear c pillar, small crack in the front bumper cover, and a few paint chips on the rear spoiler from the previous owner.
I guess I need to both coolant flushes and transmission fluid changes really soon.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

2015 prius 3 111k 

Main hybrid battery fail, previous owner had pets, and clogged the cooling vent.

Toyota replaced under warranty.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> 2015 prius 3 111k
> 
> Main hybrid battery fail, previous owner had pets, and clogged the cooling vent.
> 
> Toyota replaced under warranty.


The thing that absolutely sucks about Gen 3 Prii Liftbacks is that it's a real pain to clean out the batter fan.
It's extremely easy in the Gen 3 Prius Plugin, Gen 4 Prius, Prius Prime, Corolla Hybrid, etc.
What milage did you get the batter replaced? The greatest thing about your car is you got a genuine Panasonic Prius Battery that will most likely last an additional 250k miles as long as you take care of regular battery fan cleanings.
The other nice thing about your car is that you have updated pistons, updated piston rings, and a redesigned inventor.
You still have to clean out the Complete EGR System and Intake Manifold if you want it to last though to prevent head gasket failure.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> The thing that absolutely sucks about Gen 3 Prii Liftbacks is that it's a real pain to clean out the batter fan.
> It's extremely easy in the Gen 3 Prius Plugin, Gen 4 Prius, Prius Prime, Corolla Hybrid, etc.
> What milage did you get the batter replaced? The greatest thing about your car is you got a genuine Panasonic Prius Battery that will most likely last an additional 250k miles as long as you take care of regular battery fan cleanings.
> The other nice thing about your car is that you have updated pistons, updated piston rings, and a redesigned inventor.
> You still have to clean out the Complete EGR System and Intake Manifold if you want it to last though to prevent head gasket failure.


It went out just before 100K.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

2013 Prius Model 4
104K miles.
Zero problems -- just normal maintenance.
Just bought my third set of tires.


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

2011 Prius just coming up on 122k. Been a rideshare car since 42k. Basic maintenance and 2 wheel bearings so far.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

2006 Prius.

Catalytic converter stolen.

Put a cat shield on yours.

3k bux to replace.

I'm around 140k miles.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Don't forget to get your EGR Cooler, EGR Valve, Egr Pipe, and Intake Manifold completely cleaned out.
They clog and cause a head gasket failure usually after 100k miles, but often before then.
Install a highly quality oil catch can after the cleaning.
Cleaning the battery fan as well.
Remember that an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Sal29 said:


> Don't forget to get your EGR Cooler, EGR Valve, Egr Pipe, and Intake Manifold completely cleaned out.
> They clog and cause a head gasket failure usually after 100k miles, but often before then.
> Install a highly quality oil catch can after the cleaning.
> Cleaning the battery fan as well.
> Remember that an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.


2010-2014?

I forget the years.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

observer said:


> 2006 Prius.
> 
> Catalytic converter stolen.
> 
> ...


Did your insurance cover a net cat or did you have to pay out of pocket?
BTW, gen 3 owners, you can't driver your car at all after the cat is stolen because there will be no inverter or engine coolant left in your car. You MUST have it toed. A gen 2 can still be driven to the shop with no cat.



observer said:


> 2010-2014?
> 
> I forget the years.


Yes, this problem is for the 2010-2015 Gen 3 Prii only.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Sal29 said:


> Did your insurance cover a net cat or did you have to pay out of pocket?
> BTW, gen 3 owners, you can't driver your car at all after the cat is stolen because there will be no inverter or engine coolant left in your car. You MUST have it toed. A gen 2 can still be driven to the shop with no cat.


I didn't have comp on it.

I usually park off street at my house so didn't have a problem. My son was transfered to the Bay Area for a few months, it was stolen at his work site.

His job gave us 1k which was cool of them since it was a public parking lot.

I'm waiting for a Prius to come up at auction to part it out and fix mine.

What you said is very important, most people don't know that 2010 and up cat is water cooled. Drive it with out a cat and you will quickly need a motor as well.

I was able to drive mine home a couple hundred LOUD, noisy miles.

My brother had the cat in his Camry stolen about same time.

Comp insurance replaced it and he was only out 500 bux for deductible.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I think the biggest problem is the gobs and gobs on misinformation posted on forums, concerning the toyota prius. Triple check EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

Sal29 said:


> Don't forget to get your EGR Cooler, EGR Valve, Egr Pipe, and Intake Manifold completely cleaned out.
> They clog and cause a head gasket failure usually after 100k miles, but often before then.
> Install a highly quality oil catch can after the cleaning.
> Cleaning the battery fan as well.
> Remember that an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.


As a data point, I cleaned all that when I did spark plugs at 98k. Pipe was pretty clean and the cooler itself maybe halfway. Definitely not something that was gonna be clogged anytime soon.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

2012 Prius V 125K brake booster, Covered under CSP for all other models EXCEPT V despite being the exact same part. Raised holy hell with Toyota and they offered to do it at 1/2 price, $2300. Would only give me $1500 if I traded in. Put a little brake fluid in, drove it another 4K with no problems before trading in ($4950) on a 2015 V,

2 weeks ago I got the CSP notice for BOTH vehicles. 

Only other problem was foxing of the clear bumper/handle/door edge protection stickers,


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

observer said:


> 2006 Prius.
> 
> Catalytic converter stolen.
> 
> ...


which cat shield did you get ?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

PTB said:


> which cat shield did you get ?


I haven't gotten one yet because I haven't gotten a cat yet but I've been looking at something like this one.

https://getcatsecurity.com/purchase...yNyG6_Msyt4CyPsaHY_dTcgCjEZIkGPBoC3uIQAvD_BwE
Once I put in the cat ima take a look at it. I'm pretty good at figuring out stuff, I'm pretty sure I can come up with something myself.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

observer said:


> I haven't gotten one yet because I haven't gotten a cat yet but I've been looking at something like this one.
> 
> https://getcatsecurity.com/purchase...yNyG6_Msyt4CyPsaHY_dTcgCjEZIkGPBoC3uIQAvD_BwE
> Once I put in the cat ima take a look at it. I'm pretty good at figuring out stuff, I'm pretty sure I can come up with something myself.


I am leaning this way
https://www.ebay.com/itm/CAT-SECURI...-Cat-shield-Protection-Defender-/133373420403


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

PTB said:


> I am leaning this way
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/CAT-SECURI...-Cat-shield-Protection-Defender-/133373420403


I think it's the same thing.

There are also bolts with a special socket that replace the OEM bolts.


----------



## Prius Mike (Jul 6, 2017)

2011, 308,000 miles (yes, miles, not kilometers).
Rear bearings (twice)
Shocks and struts
Front bumper (teenage daughter the first time, a fox the second time)


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Prius Mike said:


> Front bumper (teenage daughter the first time, a fox the second time)


You hit your teenage daughter?? Is she OK? :wink:


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Prius Mike said:


> 2011, 308,000 miles (yes, miles, not kilometers).
> Rear bearings (twice)
> Shocks and struts
> Front bumper (teenage daughter the first time, a fox the second time)


Did you do regular EGR system, intake manifold cleanings, battery fan cleanings, engine coolant flushes, inverter coolant flushes, transmission fluid drain and fills, oil catch can install, etc or did you simply get extremely lucky? Did you have an oil burning issue, hybrid battery or head gasket failure yet?


----------



## Prius Mike (Jul 6, 2017)

Illini said:


> You hit your teenage daughter?? Is she OK? :wink:


She fared better than the fox.



Sal29 said:


> Did you do regular EGR system, intake manifold cleanings, battery fan cleanings, engine coolant flushes, inverter coolant flushes, transmission fluid drain and fills, oil catch can install, etc or did you simply get extremely lucky? Did you have an oil burning issue, hybrid battery or head gasket failure yet?


No to all of that - I'm just lucky. It does burn oil. It had very high miles when I got it, but I put 135k on it myself. I did inspect the battery fan and it was clean. Transmission and cooling fluids are on my to-do. I wasn't aware of the EGR stuff until this thread. I'll have to look into it.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

observer said:


> I think it's the same thing.
> 
> There are also bolts with a special socket that replace the OEM bolts.


I received my SHIELD and I don't like it already.
I didn't install yet, but it uses Rivets along with some so-called security screws.
I noticed a competitor (MILLERCAT) uses RIVET NUTS - ZINC coated which are installed in the vehicle sheet metal and uses tamper-proof screws to install the shield via the RIV-NUTS.

I like the RIVET NUT solution for two reasons
1) I can use my tamper-proof tool to remove the shield, whereas the other solution uses aluminum Rivets....
2) Corrosion issues with un-like materials.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

PTB said:


> I received my SHIELD and I don't like it already.
> I didn't install yet, but it uses Rivets along with some so-called security screws.
> I noticed a competitor (MILLERCAT) uses RIVET NUTS - ZINC coated which are installed in the vehicle sheet metal and uses tamper-proof screws to install the shield via the RIV-NUTS.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking of putting on bolts and rounding off the edges. Chances are I'm most likely never going to remove it anyway. If I have to I can grind off the bolts.

The problem with tamper proof tools is that thieves can buy a few of the kits and use the tools on other cars.

I can't imagine the manufacturer made too many different types.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

observer said:


> I'm thinking of putting on bolts and rounding off the edges. Chances are I'm most likely never going to remove it anyway. If I have to I can grind off the bolts.
> 
> The problem with tamper proof tools is that thieves can buy a few of the kits and use the tools on other cars.
> 
> I can't imagine the manufacturer made too many different types.


Did you buy the CAT SHIELD already?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I hadn't ever seen the rivet nut.

That might work as well. They look to be unremoveable. So they'd have to be ground off too.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

observer said:


> I hadn't ever seen the rivet nut.
> 
> That might work as well. They look to be unremoveable. So they'd have to be ground off too.


https://catshield.com/collections/cat-shield™-by-millercat-stainless-steel/products/stainless-steel-millercat-2012-2017-prius-v-cat-shield


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

PTB said:


> Did you buy the CAT SHIELD already?


Naaa, I'm thinking of making my own. I just haven't had time to pick up the car and drive it back from Fresno.

I don't really need it ATM since my daughter isn't driving to school.

My SIL has a shop for her equipment there and I think I can make a better version myself.

I also haven't been able to purchase a donor car.

With Covid the local auction has limited attendance to 40 people at a time.

:rollseyes:

That's every two weeks.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

observer said:


> Naaa, I'm thinking of making my own. I just haven't had time to pick up the car and drive it back from Fresno.
> 
> I don't really need it ATM since my daughter isn't driving to school.
> 
> ...


I bought my 2008 Toyota Prius 77k miles site unseen from a government auction.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

PTB said:


> I bought my 2008 Toyota Prius 77k miles site unseen from a government auction.


Ours is a city auction.

What site did you use? I used to buy at Copart but their fees have gotten redikulous.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

bidfastandlast


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

PTB said:


> bidfastandlast


Thnx, I'll check them out.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

🤐


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

The car fights back and wins.

KABC-TV: Suspected thief crushed to death by Toyota Prius while allegedly trying to steal catalytic converter in Anaheim.
https://abc7.com/prius-catalytic-converter-theft-convert-thefts-shield-anti/10427177/


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

not sure the punishment fits the crime? Maybe?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SHalester said:


> not sure the punishment fits the crime? Maybe?


There you go being reasonable again. &#128529;


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Biggest problem with a Prius: it’s a Prius


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

observer said:


> The car fights back and wins.
> 
> KABC-TV: Suspected thief crushed to death by Toyota Prius while allegedly trying to steal catalytic converter in Anaheim.
> https://abc7.com/prius-catalytic-converter-theft-convert-thefts-shield-anti/10427177/


Damn! What a cruel way to go: being crushed to death by a freaking Prius.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

TomTheAnt said:


> Damn! What a cruel way to go: being crushed to death by a freaking Prius.


I find myself being less forgiving since the cat on my Prius was stolen.


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

TomTheAnt said:


> Damn! What a cruel way to go: being crushed to death by a freaking Prius.


Play stupid games, win stupid prizes. Thieves can **** off.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

observer said:


> I find myself being less forgiving since the cat on my Prius was stolen.





E30addixt said:


> Play stupid games, win stupid prizes. Thieves can @@@@ off.


Hey... Don't get me wrong. I didn't mean I'm feeling any kind of sorry for the ******bag. None whatsoever.  But still... Killed by a Prius? &#129318;‍♂

EDIT: Even a freaking deauouchebag is no good around here and has to be censored... &#129318;‍♂


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

observer said:


> There you go being reasonable again


and I'm biased. I had to pay to have my SIL unit replaced because hers was stolen. Lives in an apt complex, but her spot is right under her windows; didn't help. Puppy gone.

After that wife unit got the 'plate' that is supposed to make it hard to 'steal'. We shall see. She works swing shift at a hospital that has had units stolen......


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

So, I gave up on finding a cat for my Prius and decided to do an engine swap instead. 


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/prius/comments/nragpe


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

No real human owns a Prius. Only f*cking aliens, and alien…..they’re on to you.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> No real human owns a Prius. Only f*cking aliens, and alien…..they’re on to you.


How bout a once upon a time, long, long ago illegal alien that is now a citizen. Does that count?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ack. My wife is an alien. Or maybe I'm half alien since the prius is community property? OMG, please no.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I came pretty close to buying a rollover Prius donor car for a thousand bux but I was up in SF the day of auction. 

Still waiting for one.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> No real human owns a Prius. Only f*cking aliens, and alien…..they’re on to you.


Klaatu barada nikto.

2015 Prius. Replaced tires at 50k miles. Had to replace the 12 volt battery recently. No other issues.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Biggest problem with a Prius... it’s a Prius.


----------



## Prius Mike (Jul 6, 2017)

Prius Mike said:


> 2011, 308,000 miles (yes, miles, not kilometers).
> Rear bearings (twice)
> Shocks and struts
> Front bumper (teenage daughter the first time, a fox the second time)


Update 321,800 miles.
RIP Prius - due to collision it's a total loss. 

I should also note, because some asked, that the head gasket did go at around 312,000. Blue Devil Pour-N-Go did the trick. I had planned to do a real head gasket replacement this summer - just because - but the Blue Devil was holding fine though. A few other gaskets were leaking oil and the fuel injector gaskets needed to be replaced so I thought why not. I also replaced a front bearing since my last post. Would buy again (and looking for its replacement).


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Prius Mike said:


> Update 321,800 miles.
> RIP Prius - due to collision it's a total loss.
> 
> I should also note, because some asked, that the head gasket did go at around 312,000. Blue Devil Pour-N-Go did the trick. I had planned to do a real head gasket replacement this summer - just because - but the Blue Devil was holding fine though. A few other gaskets were leaking oil and the fuel injector gaskets needed to be replaced so I thought why not. I also replaced a front bearing since my last post. Would buy again (and looking for its replacement).


You are the problem.


----------



## Fischer Fan (Oct 19, 2020)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> No real human owns a Prius. Only f*cking aliens, and alien…..they’re on to you.


Your profile says that you are from Pluto, which I am pretty sure makes you an alien. Does that mean that you own a Prius?


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Fischer Fan said:


> Your profile says that you are from Pluto, which I am pretty sure makes you an alien. Does that mean that you own a Prius?


You have no idea what the term alien means…..do you.
I wouldn’t own a Prius for free. That’s the truth, I’d sell it to someone with no self esteem, or self worth. I assume you’d be interested!


----------



## Fischer Fan (Oct 19, 2020)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> You have no idea what the term alien means…..do you.
> I wouldn’t own a Prius for free. That’s the truth, I’d sell it to someone with no self esteem, or self worth. I assume you’d be interested!


You're a strange guy. I make a very lighthearted joke you and turn around and insult me. I'm sorry that you hate the world so much. Lighten up, Francis!

P.s. Maybe you're not bright enough to understand that Pluto is another planet. Maybe you just thought it was a cute name.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Sal29 said:


> Year, Milage, and major Problems.
> I have a 2011 Prius 4 with 62,400 miles.
> No problems yet, just a dent on the rear c pillar, small crack in the front bumper cover, and a few paint chips on the rear spoiler from the previous owner.
> I guess I need to both coolant flushes and transmission fluid changes really soon.


2008
515k miles. Yes, you read that correctly!
One bad cell in hybrid battery started acting up about 10k miles ago. No big deal. Still get 45mpg and whenever the red triangke appears, I clear it with my OBD reader. This car is a RS beast. 
Cheap as F to operate, with outstanding reliability!


----------



## DiffLock (Nov 21, 2021)

I drove a Corolla for like 2 years, it was not fun. I averaged around 60k miles a year in that thing. Too small. Prius is probably worse. IMHO a hybrid Camry is the best for this gig if you are a full-timer. You will pay an extra $10 for gas, but you will feel comfortable. It is fine making $5k less a year, you gotta think about your health.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

2019 Prius, 110k miles, scheduled maintenance every 10k miles. Dead battery (12V) right after oil change at dealer, replaced windshied wipers front and 1 set of Michelins. Couldn't be happier with the reliability. Most miles are delivery flex, UE, GH, always run the a/c avg for life of car 58mpg, non plug in.


----------



## Nightdriver27 (Aug 27, 2016)

2016 Prius 2 bought when I started Uber. I have 89k miles and replaced tires at 60k other than that just regular service at dealers. I get 60mph in cool weather 50 with air running. I love my car and it's really comfortable to drive all day. When I bought it I put in leather seats for $1600 much easier to keep clean.


----------

